# Best Quality Ram Brand?



## HiddenStupid (Oct 14, 2007)

What is the best quality ram brand?

If you have trouble decide.... feel free to vote randomly.

I bought PNY ram and it came with non-PNY brand inside. Will never deal with PNY again.

ps. whats the difference between Kingston and Kingston HyperX?


----------



## zekrahminator (Oct 14, 2007)

I vote Mushkin. I put my 2x512MB kit through multiple systems, shipped it all across New England, overclocked it a bit, and it's never faltered. You can't argue with durable, consistent, and reliable power.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

lol, most memory chips are made by companies like micron, samsung, and elpidia. micron d9 is the best chip out there. brands like crucial and muskin contain pure micron d9's.


----------



## T1GG4L4T0R (Oct 14, 2007)

i am gonna have to say patriot,i had 2 512mb of pc7200 sticks that would do 560mhz benchable.they were sooo reliable and i lent them out a few times and they worked in every board.

i have had crappy luck with crucial in my p5k-premium board,two lots of ballistix pc5300 going tits up in this board,but i know crucial is good stuff.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 14, 2007)

This isnt going to determine the best quality ram brands, only what most people own. 

Example - Some memory is very popular in that generally it yields good overclocks etc. But not every user has the same experience with their memory.


----------



## T1GG4L4T0R (Oct 14, 2007)

it will at least show the most popular brands.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 14, 2007)

i've got patriots, great memory, but its a mix of micron d9's and elpidias, so i'd rather go with crucial since its pure micron d9. same with ocz.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 14, 2007)

Ocz


----------



## JacKz5o (Oct 14, 2007)

I say G.Skill. They overclock great and I very rarely hear someone talk about their G.Skill RAM going bad.


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 14, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> I say G.Skill. They overclock great and I very rarely hear someone talk about their G.Skill RAM going bad.



The packaging is also small, yet awesome


----------



## Grings (Oct 14, 2007)

Cellshock, it's expensive though


----------



## HiddenStupid (Oct 14, 2007)

Additional question.... what is the most expensive PC3200 ram?


----------



## Kursah (Oct 14, 2007)

JacKz5o said:


> I say G.Skill. They overclock great and I very rarely hear someone talk about their G.Skill RAM going bad.





I do agree, but I had a stick of DDR2-800 G.Skill go bad on me with this build, the RMA was quick and painless! And I recieved the second gen batch of the phu2-2gbHZ kit, never been happier! Does DDR1000, 4-4-4-12 @ 2.15v, and is memtest stable! Couldn't be happier!

My other system has cheap Mosel DDR400 1gb kit. Both kits have heatspreaders.


----------



## Grings (Oct 14, 2007)

HiddenStupid said:


> Additional question.... what is the most expensive PC3200 ram?



probably mushkin redline, if you can even find any now


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 14, 2007)

Crucial has probably the best quality, IMO.

However, G.Skill is pretty much just as good and usually cheaper so all my machines have G.Skill in them right now.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 14, 2007)

Mushkin Redline


----------



## Wile E (Oct 14, 2007)

I voted Crucial, but I also like G.skill. Currently running Crucial Ballistix in my system, so that's the only reason it got my vote.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 14, 2007)

i put my vote as G.skill as great quality and great overclocking


----------



## intel igent (Oct 14, 2007)

OCZ 4 me


----------



## Judas (Oct 14, 2007)

Mushkin gets my vote


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 14, 2007)

I would say OCZ or G.Skill


----------



## largon (Oct 14, 2007)

Grings said:


> HiddenStupid said:
> 
> 
> > Additional question.... what is the most expensive PC3200 ram?
> ...





trt740 said:


> Mushkin Redline


Redline? 
Bah! 

*Mushkin Black Level II Hi Perf DDR3500* 
512MB/stick (not the "V2" or "special 2-2-2" stuff). Original Windond W942508BH-5 chips _only_. 
_The most_ coveted RAM ever. No competition.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 15, 2007)

ah good old bh5  top ddr stuff aswell as the samsung tccd they where great memory chips in there hayday


----------



## Lt_JWS (Oct 15, 2007)

G.Skill


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 15, 2007)

Lt_JWS said:


> G.Skill



high 5


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 15, 2007)

I would say Corsair XMS2 Xtreme Performance.....very good OC capabilities....


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 15, 2007)

Crucial


----------



## spud107 (Oct 15, 2007)

ocz, i got greedy n got 2gb


----------



## Fox34 (Oct 15, 2007)

Kingston hyper X. The difference between the normal and hyper is the hyper is like a refined ram with way tighter timings and able to overclock higher. I got mine at 3-3-3-3 (check my specs) with an overclock. The stock on them is 2-2-2-5. And they are both running at like 212 per channel stock is ddr 333 so 166.


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 15, 2007)

Crucial Most definatly the best. Owned by the chip producer, best they get the best chips micron produces. RMA is also top notch.


----------



## Fox34 (Oct 16, 2007)

What makes crucial so good?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 16, 2007)

Lt_JWS said:


> G.Skill


\

+1


----------



## trt740 (Oct 16, 2007)

Fox34 said:


> What makes crucial so good?



They Crucial owns Micron but that doesn't mean they are the best . Mushkin is the best ram performance company, but Crucial is good aswell. The difference is Mushkin will only take the top performers and return the rest .Where thats not so with many companies. However Mushkin is exspensive. Gskill also has good ram but has not until recently been a very good company. As long as you get Micron chips for now your set with almost any company.


----------



## mab1376 (Oct 16, 2007)

i have never had crucial fail on me ever!! my ballistix pc2-6400 running at 900MHz 4-4-4-12 2.4v

i've also heard nothing but good things about mushkin.

probably my next system i'll give them a try.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 16, 2007)

this is what the G.Skill hz's are capible of doing so pretty quick for ddr2 i would say


----------



## panchoman (Oct 16, 2007)

im suprised that g skill got more votes then ocz...


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 16, 2007)

its because gskill own


----------



## panchoman (Oct 16, 2007)

true, but isn't ocz more common?


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 16, 2007)

certainly alot more commen but owning stuff which is harder to come across but yet is better always is a good one in the ole archives


----------



## JC316 (Oct 16, 2007)

I love Corsair. I have dealt with them several times and they always do me right.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 17, 2007)

I say crucial because they always have good chips on the sticks. Most other companies you don't know what you are going to get, and a lot of the what used to be good companies are getting questionable in their lower end.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea...as the poll says...Crucial Ballistx are the BEST ram period. IMO


----------



## panchoman (Oct 17, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> Yea...as the poll says...Crucial Ballistx are the BEST ram period. IMO



agreed, ditto +1


----------



## niko084 (Oct 17, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> Yea...as the poll says...Crucial Ballistx are the BEST ram period. IMO



Yea....  Price is great, Micron chips.... Clocks like crazy, rock solid.

Honestly I like the way it looks too, its not plain and boring, and not "overkill"

As funny as it is, who needs water cooled ram?


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 17, 2007)

yea...they dont get that hot in the first place. Ballistx Tracers FTW!!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 17, 2007)

Screw Tracers. Crucial Lanfest Ram Ftw!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 17, 2007)

Corsair.


----------



## ktr (Oct 17, 2007)

cheap ass memory ftw!


----------



## panchoman (Oct 17, 2007)

ktr said:


> cheap ass memory ftw!



aka crucial lanfest memory


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 18, 2007)

ktr said:


> cheap ass memory ftw!



you get what u pay for w/ cheap ass memory


----------



## niko084 (Oct 18, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> you get what u pay for w/ cheap ass memory



You mean the 800 wont do 1200 @ 2.2 4-4-4-12 like mine?
That would be the exact problem though, the cheaper ram will not clock as well and stay stable.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm a strong believer in that saying.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2007)

I like G.Skill, but know Crucial is high quality...  I voted G.Skill.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 18, 2007)

If GeiL was on the list I would have voted that.  I have Corsair now, it's solid as a rock, so I vote


----------



## T-Frost (Oct 22, 2007)

*Corsair*

Corsair runs problem free.. 2 X 512 XMS Pro pc3200 ddr





http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=244891


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2007)

You didn't put Geil on the list.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 22, 2007)

i use to have some geil stuff which use to run ddr550 at 2.5-3-3-6 it was rapid ram in the day cost a arm and a leg but seriously quick with my 939 setup


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 22, 2007)

not only is there ram good but there customer service is also good


----------



## mitsirfishi (Oct 22, 2007)

yes crucial's rma service is pukka and meny other companys are so


----------



## Fox34 (Oct 23, 2007)

I always just deal with neweggs customer service which is incredible


----------



## vexen (Oct 23, 2007)

mushkin for the DDR500 redline, for DDR2 i'm not sure


----------



## Zedicus (Oct 23, 2007)

OCZ, period.
i find it hard to believe peeple r putting g.skill up there with the likes of ocz,crucial,corsair, and mushkin.   ive had more g.skill arrive dead, or die after hours of use then all other brands of memory combined.   i would take house brand memory over g.skill, and prefer things like patriot, and a-data if its for a budget computer.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 24, 2007)

Zedicus said:


> OCZ, period.
> i find it hard to believe peeple r putting g.skill up there with the likes of ocz,crucial,corsair, and mushkin.   ive had more g.skill arrive dead, or die after hours of use then all other brands of memory combined.   i would take house brand memory over g.skill, and prefer things like patriot, and a-data if its for a budget computer.


Well, people pick G.Skill because they are a good brand. You're problems only account for one person's experience (obviously). That's not a very large sample set.

Personally, OCZ and Corsair have given me more problems that any other memory I've ever used (and I've used a lot. I have an upgrade addiction. lol) I'll never buy another set of OCZ or Corsair ever again.


----------



## Zedicus (Oct 24, 2007)

actually im a pc and laptop repair tech, if you go through, test and install 100 pieces of ram a yr i would b suprised.   we go through 1000 or so a yr.   not to mention i run an after hours shop too.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 25, 2007)

I just have to say, out of all the different brands I've used over the years (until a coupla of months ago it was all DDR and older types), the DDR2 I bought when I got my new mobo I've been very, very happy with.  Contrary to what many people claim, I've never had any problems with PNY equipment, and this 2GB set of DDR2 is no different.

Maybe it's just their upper end components that don't seem to have problems (that's all I've tended to buy from PNY).  But, the PNY XLR8 has been very good to me so far . . . I haven't had any problems with any timings I've thrown at it, speeds, or voltages.  I've run the sticks stable at the tightest settings possible of 3-3-3-4-2 @ 1.9v, although I keep them at 4-4-4-12-5 @ 1.95v.  These sticks seem to prefer higher BUS speeds, though, over tighter timings.




. . . but, all that being said, I'm _not_ going to cast a vote for PNY, simply because it seems that there are too many people out there that have had problems with their hardware, and without the poll specifying the PNY XLR8s . . . otherwise, for $150, IMO they very decent sticks.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 25, 2007)

Zedicus said:


> actually im a pc and laptop repair tech, if you go through, test and install 100 pieces of ram a yr i would b suprised.   we go through 1000 or so a yr.   not to mention i run an after hours shop too.


Well, you got me beat there. I've probably made my way thru about a dozen kits in the past 2 years, plus a few instances of working on friends and family PCs.

So far, only OCZ and Corsair problems on this end. Had good luck with Kingston, too, but I find it a little overpriced, imo.

But either way, I doubt G.Skill would have made such a name for itself if it wasn't a quality brand.


----------

